# Dr Wily Meets My GuiTarrr!!!



## MrGamesAndGuitar (Nov 3, 2010)

Hi, this is my new cover from Megaman 2, It's the Wily stage theme on guitar :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pKV2QJebaus&feature=sub

I hope you're gonna enjoy it and please leave a comment


----------



## mameks (Nov 3, 2010)

I lol'd at the start 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Nice playing


----------



## Wabsta (Nov 3, 2010)

Lol @ the start.
Anyway, that's some nice playing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wish I could play like that.


----------



## MrGamesAndGuitar (Nov 3, 2010)

Everyone loves the start because everyone loves guitar hero 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ahahah, anyway, thank you very muchh


----------



## Demonbart (Nov 3, 2010)

Wow, that's some awesome playing! I subscribed, you should check out my channel too


----------



## Paarish (Nov 3, 2010)

I love your covers G&G!


----------



## MrGamesAndGuitar (Nov 3, 2010)

Thank you, if you got time consider the subscription


----------



## MrGamesAndGuitar (Nov 5, 2010)

This will probably be the next 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XZpQ4i9c82A


----------



## raulpica (Nov 5, 2010)

Oh, another fellow italian, and a talented one at that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good job


----------



## Didu50 (Nov 5, 2010)

Good job, and the Beginning was Hilarious.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Nov 5, 2010)

OMGosh. Chamazing guitar skills you got there bro.


----------



## Eighteen (Nov 5, 2010)

Hahaah I laughed my ass off at the beginning where you throw away the guitar hero guitar !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But you're goooooooood!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Nice nice niice!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






EDIT: For a second there I thought you was playing left-handed, but I noticed your cam is mirrored because of the Wii-box it's  inverted text


----------



## MrGamesAndGuitar (Nov 6, 2010)

*Before all I wanted to Thank you for your comments  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



If you wanna support my work please consider the subscription to my channel  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




			
				alphajaehoon said:
			
		

> Hahaah I laughed my ass off at the beginning where you throw away the guitar hero guitar !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Excellent dedution, are you a detective? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



My cam is mirrored and I don't know why but It's not a problem at the moment  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thank you for the compliments!!! 

*xInfiniteZero*: Really thank you, for sure I will improve my technique, I've been playing for only one year  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*xdidu50*: Thank you  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*xraulpica* : ahahah, I'm probably the first Italian boy who managed to register in an english forum without the help of a translator , so for sure I'm talented


----------



## SixtySixHundred (Nov 6, 2010)

I enjoyed that! Thank you!

You got really good Guitar skills! It always looks easy when it's done well.


----------



## mameks (Nov 6, 2010)

MrGamesAndGuitars said:
			
		

> *xraulpica* : ahahah, I'm probably the first Italian boy who managed to register in an english forum without the help of a translator , so for sure I'm talented


I lol'd so hard at this


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Nov 6, 2010)

MrGamesAndGuitars said:
			
		

> This will probably be the next
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XZpQ4i9c82A


DO IT!!!!


----------



## rofflwaffls (Nov 6, 2010)

Pretty good. Actually, that is an understatement. FUCKING AMAZING MAN!


----------



## Ace (Nov 6, 2010)

THIS IS AWESOME! And I love your guitar; is it an Ibanez?
Oh, and do you have tabs for this?


----------



## MrGamesAndGuitar (Nov 7, 2010)

_*Like always I wanted to Thank you for your comments  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And, like always,If you wanna support my work please consider the subscription to my channel  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*_

Now:
*xSixtySixHundred*: Yeahh Really thank you for your comment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*xshlong* Eheh, the problem is that I wasn't jocking at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*x8BitWalugi*  Yesssss  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*xrofflwaffls* Aaha, thank you  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*xAce Faith* that is not an Ibanez, that's a Behringer Iaxe 629, but in some part I used my Ibanez Giò  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I mostly played it by ear but i can tell you where to find a tab without problems  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Click here : http://www.gametabs.net/nes/mega-man-2/dr-wily-stage-1/zero
Let me know if u need help


----------



## MrGamesAndGuitar (Nov 7, 2010)

Thanks for all the new subscribers  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm now working on a new cover !!!


----------



## Juanmatron (Nov 7, 2010)

DR. WILY BEST VILLAIN EVAR!!!!


----------



## MrGamesAndGuitar (Nov 8, 2010)

Juanmatron said:
			
		

> DR. WILY BEST VILLAIN EVAR!!!!



I agree


----------



## MrGamesAndGuitar (Nov 9, 2010)

Waiting for more opinions and requests


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Nov 9, 2010)

MrGamesAndGuitars said:
			
		

> Waiting for more opinions and requests


No need to. Just do whatever the fuck _you_ want and stop listening to others' 'needs'.


----------



## MrGamesAndGuitar (Nov 10, 2010)

Ok, so you have just requested "whatever the fuck i want"  :huh
Your desire will be satisfied, this is for sure, i love this kind of request


----------



## _Chaz_ (Nov 10, 2010)

Fucking epic.


----------



## Zerousen (Nov 10, 2010)

subbed, liked, commented.



Spoiler



OKUSENMAN


We need a Megaman 2 remake.


----------



## MrGamesAndGuitar (Nov 10, 2010)

Hikaru said:
			
		

> subbed, liked, commented.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thank you for the sub and for commenting  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I will make more Megaman 2 covers, it's one of my favorite gamee ever !!!
*
x_Chaz_*: eheh, yeahhhh


----------

